# Cervelo fork recall



## P.D.E.

Wolf SL forks


----------



## veloci1

this could have been avoided by Cervelo last year. if you go to the Cervelo site, you will find that many people (myself included) complaint about this in early September/october 2007 time frame. i am just blown away by the fact they waited so long. it does not reflect in the quality of Cervelo's frames but, it does reflect on their ability to screen and test vendors' product. the good thing is that all customers will be getting a new fork. i do not know whether they will get an Easton or 3T.


----------



## cocoboots

i called my local shop. they got 3T funda black forks. i asked about an upgrade option and they said they would discount a new fork from anyone, but they won't take a 3T in as trade. urgh...


----------



## STARNUT

There will be a very limited number of Eastons given (thank god) and most will be replaced with a 3T.



Starnut


----------



## goodboyr

*Alpha Q sub 3 on my R3*

I know that the recall specifically refers to the Wolf SL, but in the first year of the R3, when I bought, we had a choice between the Wolf SL and the Alpha Q Sub 3. I chose the Alpha Q Sub 3. Both made by True Temper. Both use the aluminum glue-in insert. I am concerned that the same concern applies to my fork, but I've been left out of the recall.


----------



## EurotrashGLi

*Poor Customer Service!!!*

I went into my LBS today where I purchased my Soloist Carbon from to ask them about the recall. The manager called up Cervelo because he wasn't aware of it yet and wanted to find out how they are handling it. Cervelo requested that they cut the top part of my fork off, mail it into Cervelo, and at that point they'd next day air the 3T fork for me. Basically, I would be without my bike for potentially 10 days while all this was happening. Does anyone else here agree that this is total B.S. on Cervelo's part? Come on! One of their "authorized dealer's manager" calls you saying "yes, this is the fork on his bike that needs to be replaced" and they can't send me a new fork first!?!? Why should I have to have down time when this is not the consumers fault? I decided to bring my bike home because I ride 5 - 6 times a week, and would be pissed if I had to wait 10 days for a new fork. The plan, as of now, is to just wait until the snow comes and then bring it in for the fork exchange. I'm still pissed that they can't send the fork out first before mine is sent back to them. Poor customer service in my opinion!


----------



## cocoboots

your problem is your shop, they should overnight the fork to cervelo.

your down time should be 3-4 days total.


----------



## EurotrashGLi

The problem ISN'T the LBS. They do plan on overnighting the package not only to Cervelo, but also in return from Cervelo. What you're not taking into account here is the fact that when the package actually leaves to be considered overnight, how long it takes Cervelo to open my particular box to accept my recall, and then the time it takes them to get it to the shipping company to return it. Also, weekends may come into play if you don't ship it on Monday. 

Do you think they're actually going to jump the minute their truck comes in, and have a new fork waiting to go out on that same truck for me?! Highly doubtful!

Later tonight, I learned that the reason they're requesting the fork to come in first, is because they want to match the serial numbers to the frames with the replacement forks. So, it isn't a simple, "here's the old fork, now send out the new". 

One other thing you have to give time for is this fact: Cervelo is a SMALL company in the context of their number of employees. How many forks do you think will be coming in this week and next week with this recall going over 3 years of production? You can only expect a human to work so fast.


----------



## cocoboots

My LBS already got 3T forks from Cervelo and mine was replaced while I waited. sorry to hear you may have to wait, I wasn't fully informed and thought your shop may be dragging its feet with the recall. Maybe other shops are following different protocols.


----------



## edorwart

EurotrashGLi said:


> The problem ISN'T the LBS. They do plan on overnighting the package not only to Cervelo, but also in return from Cervelo. What you're not taking into account here is the fact that when the package actually leaves to be considered overnight, how long it takes Cervelo to open my particular box to accept my recall, and then the time it takes them to get it to the shipping company to return it. Also, weekends may come into play if you don't ship it on Monday.
> 
> Do you think they're actually going to jump the minute their truck comes in, and have a new fork waiting to go out on that same truck for me?! Highly doubtful!
> 
> Later tonight, I learned that the reason they're requesting the fork to come in first, is because they want to match the serial numbers to the frames with the replacement forks. So, it isn't a simple, "here's the old fork, now send out the new".
> 
> One other thing you have to give time for is this fact: Cervelo is a SMALL company in the context of their number of employees. How many forks do you think will be coming in this week and next week with this recall going over 3 years of production? You can only expect a human to work so fast.


Odd. I called my local shop and they said bring in your old fork, your serial number and the name type of stem you are usiong and we will give you a new fork. Works for me.


----------



## OneGear

EurotrashGLi said:


> The manager called up Cervelo because *he wasn't aware of it yet* and wanted to find out how they are handling it.


you sunk your own argument right there.

How can an Authorized Dealer not be on top of the game when it's been all over the web for a few days already. Thats like stepping on a land mine and calling the hospital to see if your leg's still there. I don't even have that fork and I know about it. Your LBS should get it's sh*t together and ship some replacements in before someone gets hurt.


----------



## EurotrashGLi

This just pisses me off to hear this! I was standing right next to the manager when he called Cervelo, and they told him to send it in first before I could get my replacement. So why in the hell are some other shops, as you guys have shown here, allowing you the replacement fork prior to sending the recalled one in!? 

Does anyone have any phone number for Cervelo that are toll-free? I think it's to the point I feel like calling and *****ing out the source. OR, would anyone be willing to ask their LBS how they managed to get the replacement prior to sending the recalled forks back for me?


----------



## edorwart

right from the recall notice:

www.cervelo.com/WolfSLrecall 

email: [email protected] 

Toll Free Recall Hotline: 1-866-296-3137 10am to 5pm EST M-F


----------



## EurotrashGLi

Thank you. That was a bit more obvious than I would have thought. I checked their site over, just not in the recall part. :mad2:


----------



## California L33

EurotrashGLi said:


> The plan, as of now, is to just wait until the snow comes and then bring it in for the fork exchange.


 The point is you shouldn't be riding that fork now. Don't you have a B bike? If not, what's your health worth? When a fork breaks riders tend to do face plants- very unpleasant. (And I'm with everyone else. I have no idea how your dealer was so out of the loop that they didn't know about the recall, though Cervelo shouldn't need anything but a serial number to get a fork to you. Maybe they wanted it cut so you wouldn't be riding it).


----------



## EurotrashGLi

California L33 said:


> The point is you shouldn't be riding that fork now. Don't you have a B bike? If not, what's your health worth? When a fork breaks riders tend to do face plants- very unpleasant. (And I'm with everyone else. I have no idea how your dealer was so out of the loop that they didn't know about the recall, though Cervelo shouldn't need anything but a serial number to get a fork to you. Maybe they wanted it cut so you wouldn't be riding it).


Sorry, I'm not the type that buys one nice bike and has a secondary one just incase. I would never ride another bike regardless because I have my Soloist finally set up just perfect for me.

Of course they want the fork cut for not only proof that it wont be used, but also the numbers that are on that part of the fork. Cervelo even offered riders that want to continue to ride these recalled forks the option to sign a form saying they will not be at fault for any future problems the rider may occur with the fork. Now I'm not going to sign that dumb thing, but at the same time I'm not going to give my bike up for 4 to 5 to 7 days while waiting for a fork. The season is already coming to a close fast, and I need to get in as much as possible.

I don't know what to say. As I said, I listened to the conversation the manager had with Cervelo direct, and that's how Cervelo wanted to handle the situation, not the LBS. This isn't the LBS's choice here.


----------



## kyleisax

I suppose that it is irritating that our bikes are going to be down but I don't think that it is something that you should get all pissy about. When you read the recall it says that True Temper still stands behind their product and takes no responsibility of this issue. Still, Cervelo decides to take this thing on and look out for the safety of thier customers. So now you have to ask the question, how should the company deal with this? Do you recognize the problem, sit back and plan things out and get all the new forks on hand, send them out to the dealers and then issue the recall? Absurd. In the case of a recall it is for the safety of the consumer, you get the word out ASAFP! Sure this sucks, but it happens. At least you were warned about the issue before you smacked your face on the pavement because your fork failed.


----------



## California L33

EurotrashGLi said:


> Sorry, I'm not the type that buys one nice bike and has a secondary one just incase. I would never ride another bike regardless because I have my Soloist finally set up just perfect for me.
> 
> Of course they want the fork cut for not only proof that it wont be used, but also the numbers that are on that part of the fork. Cervelo even offered riders that want to continue to ride these recalled forks the option to sign a form saying they will not be at fault for any future problems the rider may occur with the fork. Now I'm not going to sign that dumb thing, but at the same time I'm not going to give my bike up for 4 to 5 to 7 days while waiting for a fork. The season is already coming to a close fast, and I need to get in as much as possible.
> 
> I don't know what to say. As I said, I listened to the conversation the manager had with Cervelo direct, and that's how Cervelo wanted to handle the situation, not the LBS. This isn't the LBS's choice here.


I'm not sure if you're hardcore or hard headed, but either way, best of luck. Cervelos are addictive; though I have three other bikes I haven't ridden anything but my Soloist for months (though I am starting to get the mountain bug again and actually prepped it a couple of days ago but I'm waiting for cooler weather). What do you do when the weather does turn bad? Most cyclists seem to either head out in the rain on the old bike or put it on the rollers or trainer. Or do you go to some other sport? 

And as a last option, have you thought about-

A- seeing if Cervelo will let you secure the new fork with your credit card until they get the old one back (super ridiculous, but at least you could ride the SL until the new one got there).

B- Going to a different dealer and seeing if they can do better. From some of the comments here it seems like some are. 

C- Buying a used fork and having that installed while you wait.


----------



## tommyrod74

kyleisax said:


> I suppose that it is irritating that our bikes are going to be down but I don't think that it is something that you should get all pissy about. When you read the recall it says that True Temper still stands behind their product and takes no responsibility of this issue. Still, Cervelo decides to take this thing on and look out for the safety of thier customers. So now you have to ask the question, how should the company deal with this? Do you recognize the problem, sit back and plan things out and get all the new forks on hand, send them out to the dealers and then issue the recall? Absurd. In the case of a recall it is for the safety of the consumer, you get the word out ASAFP! Sure this sucks, but it happens. At least you were warned about the issue before you smacked your face on the pavement because your fork failed.


From my understanding, True Temper isn't as concerned as Cervelo because it was ONE fork that failed.


----------



## EurotrashGLi

kyleisax said:


> I suppose that it is irritating that our bikes are going to be down but I don't think that it is something that you should get all pissy about. When you read the recall it says that True Temper still stands behind their product and takes no responsibility of this issue. Still, Cervelo decides to take this thing on and look out for the safety of thier customers. So now you have to ask the question, how should the company deal with this? Do you recognize the problem, sit back and plan things out and get all the new forks on hand, send them out to the dealers and then issue the recall? Absurd. In the case of a recall it is for the safety of the consumer, you get the word out ASAFP! Sure this sucks, but it happens. At least you were warned about the issue before you smacked your face on the pavement because your fork failed.


I don't know if you've been living under a rock over the past 5 years, but today's market is fueled by it's customer services. No longer does a product have the #1 slot in sales throughout the world. Successful companies today are always looking for ways of going above and beyond to support their customers, regardless of what it takes. Sending me a fork first before they got this one back doesn't cost them one damn penny more or less. This is where they're not doing more like they should be. 

Sorry, when I pay good money for a quality product, I expect equal if not a higher level of quality in their customer service department.


----------



## cocoboots

when i got my fork replaced the mechanic said he thought they bought the 3T forks and they would be reimbursed when they send the recall forks back. He showed me a stack of 3T forks and a box of cut wolf forks.

a day or two of missed riding isn't the end of the world. send your fork back on monday and you should get one before the weekend. i'm happy that cervelo is doing the right thing and recalling the forks when true temper didn't do it. i view that as great CS.


----------



## California L33

tommyrod74 said:


> From my understanding, True Temper isn't as concerned as Cervelo because it was ONE fork that failed.


I recall seeing a failed SL some time ago- if not here, then on the forum at Cervelo.com.


----------



## AFS

California L33 said:


> I recall seeing a failed SL some time ago- if not here, then on the forum at Cervelo.com.


From slowtwitch.com
http://forum.slowtwitch.com/Slowtwi...n_Forum_F1/Wolf_fork_failure_(pics)_P1656284/


----------



## Amused

Enjoy Engineering?

What Engineering, If Cervelo just put more of an emphasis on a safe ,quality product, instead of those annoying commercials being played non stop during the tour, then maybe they wouldn't have this problem. 

I'm really sure the pro's are riding the stock frames which they sell to the consumers.
If these forks are failing under regular riding conditions, I can't imagine them using these forks for any Pro race, never mind Paris-Roubaix.

Not the first time they have had a recall. Those 2.5RS frames were absolutely bogus. Having a monocoque BB section seamed at the stays and seat tube, an area containing the most stress on a frame, no wonder those frames were falling apart. They must have been high off the glue that they were assembling it with.

Back to the drawing board again for the clever "engineers" at Cervelo.


----------



## edorwart

Amused said:


> Enjoy Engineering?
> 
> What Engineering, If Cervelo just put more of an emphasis on a safe ,quality product, instead of those annoying commercials being played non stop during the tour, then maybe they wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> I'm really sure the pro's are riding the stock frames which they sell to the consumers.
> If these forks are failing under regular riding conditions, I can't imagine them using these forks for any Pro race, never mind Paris-Roubaix.
> 
> Not the first time they have had a recall. Those 2.5RS frames were absolutely bogus. Having a monocoque BB section seamed at the stays and seat tube, an area containing the most stress on a frame, no wonder those frames were falling apart. They must have been high off the glue that they were assembling it with.
> 
> Back to the drawing board again for the clever "engineers" at Cervelo.


Get lost until you have something constructive to add. 
Just about everything you stated in your post is crap.
I will not bother explaining it to you as I am sure you do not really care to hear the truth as you are just being a troll.


----------



## edorwart

For those who are wondering the difference in weight between a Wolf SL and a 3T Funda.

I just replaced my Wolf SL that had a 275mm steertube and 125mm insert with the Cervelo replacement 3T Funda. 

The Wolf SL as taken off my bike 376 grams.

The 3T Funda I just installed 392 grams.

Total 12 grams difference.

And for the true weight weenies, you get to use a front brake caliper nut that is half the length than the one needed for the Wolf SL so you lose about 2 grams there!


----------



## cocoboots

Amused said:


> -snip


Holy troll, Batman....

sounds like you have an axe to grind with Cervelo. Are you an employee of a competitor, upset they didn't hire you, upset they didn't sponsor your or just jealous of their success?

go for a ride and enjoy yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyleisax

*You really have no idea do you?*



Amused said:


> Enjoy Engineering?
> 
> What Engineering, If Cervelo just put more of an emphasis on a safe ,quality product, instead of those annoying commercials being played non stop during the tour, then maybe they wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> I'm really sure the pro's are riding the stock frames which they sell to the consumers.
> If these forks are failing under regular riding conditions, I can't imagine them using these forks for any Pro race, never mind Paris-Roubaix.
> 
> Not the first time they have had a recall. Those 2.5RS frames were absolutely bogus. Having a monocoque BB section seamed at the stays and seat tube, an area containing the most stress on a frame, no wonder those frames were falling apart. They must have been high off the glue that they were assembling it with.
> 
> Back to the drawing board again for the clever "engineers" at Cervelo.


Listen pal, what is your goal here with your post? To sound like you have more know-how than the 8 engineers at Cervelo? To suggest that a company should get it perfect from the get go? Isn't that called Reasearch and Development? Oh yea, I am in idiot, all thost companies that started their carbon bikes with aluminum luggs really had it all figured out, that is why you see them all over the peloton. Cervelo is young man. If you don't trust them, stop looking at the results that the athletes achieve on their bikes and go ride a Giant or Trek or something else that has been in business for decades. Sell your bike and let someone else appreciate it.

To add to that, how I understand the fork deal is that yea, Cervelo wanted a light aero fork. They designed the shape of the fork blades and sent those details to True Temper, and they sent those details to China where they were finally manufactured. Do you have a right to be frustrated?...Yes, but as it seems to me, Cervelo should be the last one to recieve your frustration.


----------



## STARNUT

It's getting deep in here. Cervelo has more engineers/model than any other bike company................. end of story. 



Your an idiot and......................
















thanks for the positive contribution.





I would like to say, as a Cervelo dealer, they are dealing with this way better than they could have and we are only seeing 2-4 days of down time from the time we submit the replacement request and cut the fork up, get the call tag for the steer tubes, and recieve the new fork (overnight international by the way).


We should be singing their praises....................... the CPSC mandates that they get the damaged part back 1st prior to them shipping the new fork. One in one out simple as that. The shops that have "excess" 3T forks are using forks for unsold bikes to help customers out. Those shops should be thanked as they are possible foregoing a sale for service and then will in-turn use "your" fork to replace an in-stock one; buy them boys a 6er................... thats service.


Starnut


----------



## California L33

Amused said:


> Back to the drawing board again for the clever "engineers" at Cervelo.


Holy troll, Batman. No one will guess your secret identity.

Edit: with apologies to cocoboots for reading his mind and posting before reading his post. In the words of the great Homer Simpson- D'oh!


----------



## kyleisax

It is funny to me how little people really read in this group. First, people make claims about the company that are not found on fact but speculation, fueled by irritation. Read about this stuff before you get all huffy about it. Maybe start with the real recall notice. The information is out there and not hard to find. Try Cervelo.com for example. I was on their site just a moment ago because of the statement about the 8 engineers that Cervelo employs. Well, this is copied and pasted directly from their website Mr. Cervelo dealer guy.

We are a group of people who not only love cycling, we love pushing the envelope in every way possible. With the engagement of eight engineers, the company's focus remains unchanged from its early days. The additional manpower in both engineering and support services means that the rate of development at Cervélo is faster than ever before.

I also read about this in a magazine a few days ago (it was a euro mag that I don't rememberthe title, I am sure it is still on the stand if you want to go check it out). There is a multiple page article about Cervelo that goes over everything about their company. That was my original source for the claim about the number. I am not seeking to argue in here, all that I am trying to do is calm the nerves a little by stating what is actually going on. The only thing that I have to complain about is that the european owners will recieve the Easton fork and we get the 3T. I am not sure but I think I would prefer the Easton for how I ride (lots of hills).

I am a fan of cervelo and currently waiting on my bike for this fork deal. I am also training for a race on the 14th of Sept. Do I want my bike back? yes, every day counts. Is there anything that I can do about it? No. I pulled out the Yeti and am trying to re-kindle a relationship there.


----------



## STARNUT

Uh, Kyleisax


I was responding to the Amused.

He is the troll not you.

I didn't want to quote him in my response. Then I gave a response about the whole fork recall thing to try and at least remain somewhat on topic.

Starnut


----------



## mobileops

Starnut, you sure know how to piss people off


----------



## TomK

Carlos Sastre used a 3T fork on his R3 SL during the tour. I just purchased a 2008 Soloist Carbon and I am waiting on the new fork since it had the Wolf SL on it. They told me up to two weeks. Therefore the bike is still at the shop.


----------



## edorwart

TomK said:


> Carlos Sastre used a 3T fork on his R3 SL during the tour. I just purchased a 2008 Soloist Carbon and I am waiting on the new fork since it had the Wolf SL on it. They told me up to two weeks. Therefore the bike is still at the shop.


You are right with that. I am not sure why Sastre was on the 3T fork with and R3. Every other picture of all CSC riders that I have seen was R3's and SLC-SL's with Alpha Q forks and the P3 TT bikes were riding 3T's.

I have never seen a picture of a CSC R3 or SLC with a Wolf SL fork. They seem to have always used Alpha Q's on those bikes, even back in 2005 when they were riding aluminium Soloist's.


----------



## mleptuck

*Cadence in Philly*

Has forks in stock (usually!) and was able to replace mine in about 30 minutes this morning. Anyone in the Philly area might want to call ahead to confirm availability and that the mechanics will have time to deal with it, but they were VERY accommodating with me today.

Also, their 2007 kits are 70% off... Scored a Capo set of bib knickers for $55! Sa-weet.


----------



## edorwart

mleptuck said:


> Has forks in stock (usually!) and was able to replace mine in about 30 minutes this morning. Anyone in the Philly area might want to call ahead to confirm availability and that the mechanics will have time to deal with it, but they were VERY accommodating with me today.
> 
> Also, their 2007 kits are 70% off... Scored a Capo set of bib knickers for $55! Sa-weet.


That's who did mine! (Cadence) Definatey call ahaed and set an appointment, they will have you in and out in a flash.


----------



## dgittelman

I just returned from a two day non-competitive charity bike ride near Poughkeepsie, NY, 80 miles the first day, 50 miles the second day. There were some very steep hills, though not too long. While descending at around 40 MPH I experienced violent shaking or shuddering in the front end of my Soloist Carbon and nearly lost steering control, until I was able to brake down to below 25-30 MPH; very scary. This happened again at high speed descent but I was ready so not as scared. Subsequently I just decided to slow down overall and the problem did not recur. 

I'd originally thought the problem was my front wheel, 2006 Ksyrium ES. Does anyone know if this is a symptom of the recalled fork or could it be a wheel problem, or either/both?

Also, the replacement fork is the 3T Funda Pro. Have any of you asked to upgrade to the Funda Team (50 gm lighter) and if so what was the response?

To make matters worse my Look Keo pedals are also on recall. I guess I'm lucky to have survived the ride but at least I'll get them both fixed at the same time.


----------



## maddoaner

*Props to IT&B Hawaii*

I've been riding the SLC-SL for a few months now - great bike. Did the race around Hawaii last weekend (bonked at mile 90 and limped in the last 22 miles) and at the finish line one of the employees from IT&B came up to me and said "hey, we've got a new fork for you at the shop." I didn't even know there was a recall. I took my bike to the shop after the race and the next day they had it ready for me. Just wanted to give the store props for great service! The funda fork is very similar to the Wolf SL - can't tell any difference in the ride.


----------



## bikemech

*Can't be in two places at once...*

So, I have to chime in on this one as I've had some experience with Cervelo Inc. or Cervelo SA., who knows what the hell they call themselves these days:blush2: But here is the real reason for the recall, the boys at Cervelo play on a computer and the computer says, " you are so smart, that'll work just fine", Phil and Gerrard then huff and puff for a while and then the design is approved, sent off to China/Taiwan. There some other company under contract from Cervelo to "make" the stuff goes about their business...Cervelo is a small company and only so many staff can go over to China/Taiwan to check up on how "things" are going, so often.Remember, the bikes are assembled in Toronto, not manufactured. Those frames and forks were made on the other side of the world from Cervelo's so called "assembly line" and distribution warehouse. Everything comes from over seas, I mean everything, they just slap it together and ship it out. Long story short, the R2.5 recall, and this wolf SL recall stem not from poor design, but rather poor excution. Cervelo has some very smart enigneers working for them, but they ain't the ones laying down carbon sheets in a **** hole of a factory some where in Asia now are they? 

With regards to Cervelo's customer service chumps telling you that you need to send in the steer tube before they'll send you a new fork, sounds like a "Bastie" to me


----------



## bikemech

*They can only be in one place at a time...*

So, I have to chime in on this one as I've had some experience with Cervelo Inc. or Cervelo SA., who knows what the hell they call themselves these days But here is the real reason for the recall, the boys at Cervelo play on a computer and the computer says, " you are so smart, that'll work just fine", Phil and Gerrard then huff and puff for a while and then the design is approved, sent off to China/Taiwan. There some other company under contract from Cervelo to "make" the stuff goes about their business...Cervelo is a small company and only so many staff can go over to China/Taiwan to check up on how "things" are going, so often.Remember, the bikes are assembled in Toronto, not manufactured. Those frames and forks were made on the other side of the world from Cervelo's so called "assembly line" and distribution warehouse. Everything comes from over seas, I mean everything, they just slap it together and ship it out. Long story short, the R2.5 recall, and this wolf SL recall stem not from poor design, but rather poor excution. Cervelo has some very smart enigneers working for them, but they ain't the ones laying down carbon sheets in a **** hole of a factory some where in Asia now are they? 

With regards to Cervelo's customer service chumps telling you that you need to send in the steer tube before they'll send you a new fork, sounds like a "Bastie" to me


----------



## California L33

bikemech said:


> But here is the real reason for the recall, the boys at Cervelo play on a computer and the computer says, " you are so smart, that'll work just fine", Phil and Gerrard then huff and puff for a while and then the design is approved, sent off to China/Taiwan. There some other company under contract from Cervelo to "make" the stuff goes about their business...


 I thought Cervelo didn't design the fork themselves, but contracted with True Temper. I also thought that they said they found a design flaw in it, not manufacturing flaws, and that while True Temper is satisfied with the design, they are not. 

As for everything being made in the far East, isn't that industry wide? I thought Trek made a limited number of their carbon frames in the U.S., but that every other bike company, American based (including Canadian), as well as European, contracted with Asian companies. It's not a great idea, IMHO, but I thought it was industry practice.


----------



## ultimobici

California L33 said:


> I thought Cervelo didn't design the fork themselves, but contracted with True Temper. I also thought that they said they found a design flaw in it, not manufacturing flaws, and that while True Temper is satisfied with the design, they are not.
> 
> As for everything being made in the far East, isn't that industry wide? I thought Trek made a limited number of their carbon frames in the U.S., but that every other bike company, American based (including Canadian), as well as European, contracted with Asian companies. It's not a great idea, IMHO, but I thought it was industry practice.


This is why I ride and sell TIME. 


Design Engineers are at 2 Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
Weaving of carbon fibre is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
Lug and tube hand production is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
Frame construction is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
Painting and finishing is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
No flights to the other side of the world are necessary.
Everyone involved in the design, production sales and service is in the same location, speaks the same language and is has the same employer. 

Net result - they can control the entire process.


----------



## California L33

ultimobici said:


> This is why I ride and sell TIME.
> 
> 
> Design Engineers are at 2 Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
> Weaving of carbon fibre is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
> Lug and tube hand production is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
> Frame construction is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
> Painting and finishing is at Rue Blaise Pascal in Vaulx-Milleu France
> No flights to the other side of the world are necessary.
> Everyone involved in the design, production sales and service is in the same location, speaks the same language and is has the same employer.
> 
> Net result - they can control the entire process.


To that I can only say- ever owned a French car?  

When Citroen accidentally made dies for hood castings that resulted in the hoods being out of alignment, instead of having new dies made, they just had a workman whose job it was to stand on the assembly line kick every one into an approximation of alignment- that's not a joke, BTW. (I didn't check, but it's got to be on Utube. The guy was so good he usually got it with one kick- of course he had a lot of experience). I'm not saying they do that with Time frames, just that if you open one up I wouldn't be surprised if two or three cigarette butts fell out


----------



## stevieb

goodboyr said:


> I know that the recall specifically refers to the Wolf SL, but in the first year of the R3, when I bought, we had a choice between the Wolf SL and the Alpha Q Sub 3. I chose the Alpha Q Sub 3. Both made by True Temper. Both use the aluminum glue-in insert. I am concerned that the same concern applies to my fork, but I've been left out of the recall.


I have the same fork. I emailed Cervelo's customer service and they said that the Sub 3 fork has a thicker steerer than the Wolf SL and is not affected by the recall.


----------



## goodboyr

*Thanks!!*

Aha! Finally a straight answer. Thanks for the info, Stevieb. Funny, that the reply they emailed me at the time didn't give that detail.


----------



## tocoldmn

*easton frok*



STARNUT said:


> There will be a very limited number of Eastons given (thank god) and most will be replaced with a 3T.
> 
> 
> 
> Starnut


What don't you like about easton forks?


----------



## theychosenone

STARNUT said:


> There will be a very limited number of Eastons given (thank god) and most will be replaced with a 3T.
> 
> 
> 
> Starnut


Right on. The SLC-SL will never work with those Eastons. Unfortunately, us Wolf SL users here in Singapore are the unlucky ones to get those limited number of Eastons.

I'm located in Singapore, and my experience with the local Cervelo distributor The Bike Boutique isn't so great for this Wolf SL recall. Was told by TBB that only Easton forks were available for exchange here, therefore no 3T Fundas for us here, so I emailed Cervelo about it, and they were seemingly open to the idea of me specially requesting for the 3T fork from TBB. 

But sadly, The Bike Boutique refused to do so, so now I've got to aliase with an International distributor who can allow me to do the exchange. I'd rather pay for shipping to get the 3T fork on my SLC-SL rather than the Easton.


----------



## California L33

theychosenone said:


> Right on. The SLC-SL will never work with those Eastons. Unfortunately, us Wolf SL users here in Singapore are the unlucky ones to get those limited number of Eastons.
> 
> I'm located in Singapore, and my experience with the local Cervelo distributor The Bike Boutique isn't so great for this Wolf SL recall. Was told by TBB that only Easton forks were available for exchange here, therefore no 3T Fundas for us here, so I emailed Cervelo about it, and they were seemingly open to the idea of me specially requesting for the 3T fork from TBB.
> 
> But sadly, The Bike Boutique refused to do so, so now I've got to aliase with an International distributor who can allow me to do the exchange. I'd rather pay for shipping to get the 3T fork on my SLC-SL rather than the Easton.


That's really bad service from the Bike Boutique. It would be one thing if they didn't want to mess around with contacting Cervelo and asking for something special, but you already did that. Are they the only Cervelo distributor in Singapore? 

Why do you think the Easton won't work with the SLC-SL? I've always heard that Easton makes great forks, and I can't imagine Cervelo recalling one and replacing it with something worse.


----------



## kkjellquist

*Just The Facts*

Wow, what a horrible thread full of BS, rumors, and 3rd hand information!

Here are the FACTS;

1. If you are riding an SL fork and have not crashed it, the fork is and will be fine until you can be without it for 5 business days for the exchange. I know of several people simply riding and racing until the season is over on this fork.

2. Cervelo, not any shop, is paying for overnight shipping to AND from Canada. It is up to your LBS to promptly submit the "paperwork" online and have a call tag issued to UPS.

3. Yes, Cervelo is requiring recalled fork steerer tubes to be returned prior to issuing a new fork. This is standard for the industry. This simply ensures shops don't drop the ball and try to warranty a Wolf CL, etc. If you are seeing delays in this process look at your LBS, not Cervelo.

4. This recall has nothing to do with shimmy, shake, or any other example of poor bike riding. ;-)

5. I have personally handled all the recalled forks we have seen. Cervelo has been spot on with this issue and should be commended for the efficiency with which they have handled this issue.


----------



## theychosenone

California L33 said:


> That's really bad service from the Bike Boutique. It would be one thing if they didn't want to mess around with contacting Cervelo and asking for something special, but you already did that. Are they the only Cervelo distributor in Singapore?
> 
> Why do you think the Easton won't work with the SLC-SL? I've always heard that Easton makes great forks, and I can't imagine Cervelo recalling one and replacing it with something worse.


Unfortunately, yes they are the only Cevelo distributor in Singapore.
3 reasons why I don't fancy an Easton:
- The SLC-SL is built on the ideology of aerodynamics, which the 3T is (CSC-Saxobank uses them for the P3C with no issues), and the Easton isn't. 
- I'm not exactly a light rider so after hearing all about the 'flexibility' of Easton forks from other riders here and elsewhere, I'd rather go for the 3T.
- It just doesn't look 'right' on an SLC-SL does it?

Anyway, the main issue is Cervelo has suggested that the special request could be made via Bike Boutique, but sadly Bike Boutique refused to do so. So I'll probably have to ship the Wolf SL halfway around the world and then do likewise for a new 3T fork.


----------



## kyler2001

Excel Sports had my replacement mailed back out to me in less than a week...Their customer service is spot on. Kudos to Excel and Cervelo for not making the switch a long drawn out ordeal.


----------



## Ray Schneider

*Easton Forks*

Does anyone out there have first hand experience on the Easton fork? I am considering purchasing a R3 SL and that is the fork the bike shop has on it.


----------



## 3465mike

*uhhhh*

I do all the cervelo warranty fork returns. Here's how it works. You bring the fork or the bike in. The dealer goes to a special portal on cervelos dealer site, fills out a few lines, and the next day a return authorization, next day shipping label comes from cervelo. The dealer then puts the label on the box, that contains the steerer tube cut off the SL fork. Cervelo gets it the next day, and ships the new fork the same day. Typical turn around time? 3-4 days. Remember, this is a voluntary recall, meaning they don't have to do it. As a matter of fact, True Temper is not giving them credit, so in essence Cervelo is giving you a free fork on a 'maybe'. The only hiccup in the process is if the dealer is slow to fill out the form, or ship the fork back. I work for a shop in SoCal....and quite frankly we're on top of it. We have people who purchased their cervelo elsewhere, whose LBS has been dropping the ball. It's just a matter of customer service.
Mike


----------

